# My 928SL IASP. 59cm



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Here's a photo of my current main ride...


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Very nice. Is that the FSA system used atop the mast?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Very pretty! I'm 1/2 tempted to order a 928SL IASP frame to have around in case something happens to my T-Cube.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Any feedback on this? Been thinking about ordering a frame for the heck of it, possibly building it up slowly. It would be fun to have 2 race bikes...and 2 TT bikes.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I dunno... If I were to get myself a race race bike I'd get a Sempre with Chorus. ...but then again maybe I'm just too sensible today.

Very nice bike, Duke. You must be both tall and flexible. Almost nothing cut off the post, -17 deg stem and deep drop bars.
Are those Mavics without decals, btw?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbwh said:


> I dunno... If I were to get myself a race race bike I'd get a Sempre with Chorus. ...but then again maybe I'm just too sensible today.


I'm considering getting a Sempre for my main trainin/riding bike, but something about it lacks the panache of the 928 SL IASP or even the T-Cube. Perhaps next year's frame will have a different color, but I have some slight vanity issues with road racing bikes. Fortunately, I gravitate to races that have good selection that prevents so too many riders from being so bunched up.


----------

